# Amatuer Hour



## somedude (Dec 20, 2012)

Cookeville , TN - Tree Climbing , Trimming and felling a tree - YouTube


----------



## Zale (Dec 20, 2012)

Old school cowboy. They're not all dead, yet.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 23, 2012)

Did it for a case of old mil and a ride home. and the wood.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Did it for a case of old mil and a ride home. and the wood.



I thought it was one of your vids for a minute!! Lol.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 25, 2012)

Good one PMS! Keep working on the sense of humor. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it sooner or later. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 25, 2012)

Also I use good equipment not cheap huskies or pole belts. and gloves , got to have gloves on.


----------



## zackweiler (Jan 18, 2013)

Fascinating.


----------



## echoshawn (Jan 18, 2013)

I was really expecting to hear "Hey y'all, watch this!" at some point.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like any other arborist, just without all the gadgetry. 

It also looks like he got the job done just fine.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 26, 2013)

That there was no Arborist, why that, that was Bubba! and Bubba deed guuud


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was waiting for the mayhem guy to turn and say "hey I am a half drunk neighbor just trying to save a buck " and bam the tree wipes out the trailer .


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 26, 2013)

never put two hands on the saw unless absolutely necessary... you can tell he's experienced by the way he controls the pendulum swing of the saw after the cut... wonder if he knows what a lanyard is.. probably does, just thinks they're for pusies..


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 27, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Looks like any other arborist, just without all the gadgetry.
> 
> It also looks like he got the job done just fine.



I have never seen a professional cut like that. If thats how they cut where your from they have alot to learn. Thats what you call a HACK!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 27, 2013)

Running a mid size saw one handed is certainly a skill , I mean they are awkward cuts with a small saw forget about it with what he's running .


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 27, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I have never seen a professional cut like that. If thats how they cut where your from they have alot to learn. Thats what you call a HACK!



Okay, first get over the professional crap.
Second, he cut those few limbs with one hand very quickly, he didn't #### around with 20 ropes and all that chit. The man got the job done, and I bet he did it faster and for less money than all you hoity toity "professionals". For all you know the man used to be a high climber in og timber. Some little poplar 50 feet of the ground is as exciting as feeling his way down the hallway to take a piss at night...

Dig?


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 27, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Okay, first get over the professional crap.
> Second, he cut those few limbs with one hand very quickly, he didn't #### around with 20 ropes and all that chit. The man got the job done, and I bet he did it faster and for less money than all you hoity toity "professionals". For all you know the man used to be a high climber in og timber. Some little poplar 50 feet of the ground is as exciting as feeling his way down the hallway to take a piss at night...
> 
> Dig?



The reason he was using a mid size saw up there is because he cant afford to buy a trim saw because he under cuts the pros. I would out climb and out cut that guy anyday and be doing it safely and with PPE. Im not wasting no more time with ya and the guy is probably dead from one handing a rear handle saw.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a baby saw jack. People like you make me glad to be a timber faller. And btw, I one hand a 660 now and then, but that's just because I can't afford a 200t. Not fiscally speaking...
"Dead from one handing a rear handle saw" you just don't realize how ignorant. Finally, Ppe is a state of mind far more than it is a bunch of brightly colored Kevlar clothing and 4 different ropes saving you from your fears.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 27, 2013)

056 kid said:


> That's a baby saw jack. People like you make me glad to be a timber faller. And btw, I one hand a 660 now and then, but that's just because I can't afford a 200t. Not fiscally speaking...
> "Dead from one handing a rear handle saw" you just don't realize how ignorant. Finally, Ppe is a state of mind far more than it is a bunch of brightly colored Kevlar clothing and 4 different ropes saving you from your fears.



Oh god ... Now the ####s getting deep , he's a hack ! And one bad day away from A wheelchair , and if you can't see the need for PPE then maybe your mind is warped or you advocate hacks !


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought ya where done wasting time here. 

I am :msp_smile:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 27, 2013)

056 kid said:


> I thought ya where done wasting time here.
> 
> I am :msp_smile:



Figured that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 27, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Okay, first get over the professional crap.
> Second, he cut those few limbs with one hand very quickly, he didn't #### around with 20 ropes and all that chit. The man got the job done, and I bet he did it faster and for less money than all you hoity toity "professionals". For all you know the man used to be a high climber in og timber. Some little poplar 50 feet of the ground is as exciting as feeling his way down the hallway to take a piss at night...
> 
> Dig?



I actually know a high climber that has worked in OG in WA, OR, ID, BC ... -- state and federal and provincial contracts making wildlife trees out of snags or high risk trees. He always used a flip line! This guy was one handing for stability because he couldn't lean back off the tree with just a life line. Not safe, and not very efficient. Plus, he was IN the drop zone of the large top -- if he miss-read something or cut a corner, he could have been pasted. You really want to be ON the tree you are topping, so you can be just behind the drop zone while making your back cut -- leaning back like that you are more likely to screw up your cut as well.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Mar 23, 2013)

somedude said:


> Cookeville , TN - Tree Climbing , Trimming and felling a tree - YouTube



No need for a helmet I guess, cause it might slow a guy down. Also it seems like one saw does it all for that guy so who says you cant have a one saw plan.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Mar 23, 2013)

TreeGuyHR said:


> I actually know a high climber that has worked in OG in WA, OR, ID, BC ... -- state and federal and provincial contracts making wildlife trees out of snags or high risk trees. He always used a flip line! This guy was one handing for stability because he couldn't lean back off the tree with just a life line. Not safe, and not very efficient. Plus, he was IN the drop zone of the large top -- if he miss-read something or cut a corner, he could have been pasted. You really want to be ON the tree you are topping, so you can be just behind the drop zone while making your back cut -- leaning back like that you are more likely to screw up your cut as well.



Yeah Ive already see alot of ify calculations on this video forum. toping huge stuff for the cowbuy effect and not leaving much of an out. I sometime wonder if these guys realize getting the job done fast can also be getting killed fast.


----------



## Leotyn (May 6, 2013)

I was really expecting to hear "Hey y'all, watch this!" at some point.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 10, 2013)

somedude said:


> Cookeville , TN - Tree Climbing , Trimming and felling a tree - YouTube


 
The commentary is excellent. The work leave something to be desired though obviously a total cowboy giving it his best.


----------

